# Samsung Evo SSD 750 oder 850?



## Cloky (22. Juli 2016)

Moin,

ich möchte mir neben meiner jetzigen SSD (SanDisk Extreme 240GB) eine weitere zulegen. 
Diese Festplatte soll primär für Games benutzt werden, viel anderes wird nicht drauf kommen.

Nun die Frage:

Gibt es große leistungsunterschiede zw. der Samsung Evo 750 und der 850 mit jeweils 250GB?

Den größten unterschied, den ich im Moment feststellen  kann, ist der Preis (ca 30€ unterschied).

Ich habe einen Vergleich gefunden bei dem die Schreib und Leseraten gleich sind, der cache ist jedoch anders etc. Leider sagen mir die meisten der Unterschiede nicht viel, weswegen ich hier frage.
Produktvergleich Samsung SSD 850 Evo 250GB, SATA, Samsung SSD 750 Evo 250GB, SanDisk Ultra II 240GB | Geizhals Deutschland

Ist die 850 den Preisunterschied eurer Meinung nach wert?

Ich würde mich natürlich auch noch anderweitig beraten lassen! Wenn ihr andere vorschläge habt immer her damit. (Bitte nicht über ca. 90€ )


----------



## flotus1 (22. Juli 2016)

Die beiden SSDs sind grundverschieden. Während die 850 ihre hohe Schreibrate auch bei größeren Datenmengen halten kann bricht die 750 (wie alle SSDs in dieser Preisklasse) ein sobald der SLC-Cache voll ist. Dieser ist bei der 250GB-Variante mickrige 3GB groß. Zugriffszeiten und Leserate bleiben davon natürlich unangetastet. Außer bei der Installation der Spiele wirst du demnach kaum etwas davon merken dass deine SSD günstig war.
Die 750Evo unterscheidet bis auf den Markennamen wenig von teilweise deutlich günstigeren SSDs bzw. fällt gegen ähnlich teure Modelle zurück. Meine Tipps falls es keine 80€ sein sollen:

SK Hynix Canvas SL301 250GB, SATA (HFS250G32TND-3112A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
SanDisk Ultra II 240GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ansonsten kannst du dir natürlich die Samsung 850 Evo gönnen.


----------



## Cloky (22. Juli 2016)

Wenn man jetzt mal bspw die SK Hynix und die 850Evo vergleicht, gibt es da große unterschiede im allgemeinen?

Gibt es da nur unterschiede von Sekunden bspw. beim Installieren, oder kann die 850 einem verglichen Minuten sparen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Juli 2016)

Technische Unterschiede zwischen den beiden SSDs sind sehr groß, der Unterschied in der normalen Praxis eines PC-Nutzers ohne spezielle Sonderaufgaben ist genau Null.

So lange du nicht Anwendungen benutzt die spezielle Eigenschaften von SSDs benötigen (etwa sehr hohe Schreibraten über lange Zeiträume hinweg) wirst du niemals bemerken ob du eine 750er oder 850er (oder irgendeine beliebige andere aktuelle SSD) im PC hast. Wenns Sekunden sind beim Installieren eines Spiels wäre es schon viel.


----------



## flotus1 (22. Juli 2016)

Die Schreibrate der Hynix sinkt nachdem der Cache voll gelaufen ist auf ~150MB/s ab. Wie groß dadurch der Zeitunterschied bei der Installation ist hängt offensichtlich davon welche Datenmengen geschrieben werden.
Da du dir ziemlich viele Gedanken zu machen scheinst rate ich dir zur 850 Evo. Sonst hättest du wahrscheinlich bei jeder Installation das ungute Gefühl an der falschen Stelle gespart zu haben.


----------



## Cloky (22. Juli 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Technische Unterschiede zwischen den beiden SSDs sind sehr groß, der Unterschied in der normalen Praxis eines PC-Nutzers ohne spezielle Sonderaufgaben ist genau Null.
> 
> So lange du nicht Anwendungen benutzt die spezielle Eigenschaften von SSDs benötigen (etwa sehr hohe Schreibraten über lange Zeiträume hinweg) wirst du niemals bemerken ob du eine 750er oder 850er (oder irgendeine beliebige andere aktuelle SSD) im PC hast. Wenns Sekunden sind beim Installieren eines Spiels wäre es schon viel.



Warum werden dann SSDs wie die 850evo gamern so sehr empfohlen? Im Großteil der Tests ,die ich online gelesen habe, waren die teureren SSDs immer die absoluten Empfehlungen und von den günstigeren Varianten wurde garnicht gesprochen (siehe PCGH SSD kauftipps).


----------



## flotus1 (22. Juli 2016)

Mein persönlicher Eindruck von solchen Kauftipps gerade von PCGH: Hauptsache keinen totalen Müll empfohlen. Produkte mit einem wirklich guten Preis-Leistungsverhältnis sind selten dabei.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Juli 2016)

Weil 99% der Leute sich erstens theoretische Benchmarks anschauen die mit der Realität nichts zu tun haben und zweitens zwar längere Balken identifizieren können aber die Verhältnismäßigkeiten nicht erkennen.

Es ist egal ob mein Windows in 8,3 oder 8,5 Sekunden bootet.
Es ist egal ob eine SSD 500 oder 530 MB/s sequentiell schreiben kann was in der Realität niemals vorkommt.
Es ist egal ob eine SSD im Betrieb 1,3W oder 1,5W verbraucht.
Es ist egal ob eine SSD 700TB oder 950TB erträgt bevor sie verschlissen ist.

All diese Dinge werden aber in den ganzen reviews natürlich bepunktet und schon ist eine SSD A die alles minimal besser kann auf Platz 1 und jeder empfiehlt das Ding - obwohl die SSD auf Platz 10 die überall minimal schlechter ist in der Praxis die identische Leistung erbringt.


Es existieren ja tatsächlich SSDs die man nicht kaufen sollte einfach weil sie einen schlechten Controller haben oder tatsächlich sehr viel langsamer sind. Das sind aber dann die Low-End SSDs über die wir hier so denke ich gerade nicht reden (übrigens würde sogar eine solche den allermeisten Leuten nicht auffallen - die wenisgten sitzten nunmal mit Stoppuhr vorm PC^^).


----------



## Cloky (22. Juli 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Weil 99% der Leute sich erstens theoretische Benchmarks anschauen die mit der Realität nichts zu tun haben und zweitens zwar längere Balken identifizieren können aber die Verhältnismäßigkeiten nicht erkennen.
> 
> Es ist egal ob mein Windows in 8,3 oder 8,5 Sekunden bootet.
> Es ist egal ob eine SSD 500 oder 530 MB/s sequentiell schreiben kann was in der Realität niemals vorkommt.
> ...



Wow! Tolle antwort! Und danke, dass du (und die anderen hier) mir geholfen hast gut 20€ zu sparen!


----------



## Dr. med iziner (24. Juli 2016)

Ich habe meine Crucial M4 128gb gegen eine 850 Pro 512 GB  gewechselt. Gefühlter Geschwindigkeitsunterschied: 0! Soviel zu dem Thema Benchmarks usw...


----------

